
Bosque Programming Language - insulanian
https://github.com/Microsoft/BosqueLanguage
======
eigenrick
It says typescript and ML, but it looks quite a bit like Rust/Swift, which is
great for my tastes.

I'm still not sure what is the raison d'etre here.

Why would I use this instead of, say, Rust to WASM?

